# Wild South African Rat photos



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Been feeding these guys outside the house I'm staying at for about 6 weeks, they're getting pretty tame and let me get quite close now..

Are they any specific species??


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't recognise them but they are very cute!

The rat and mouse family is so massive you might have a hard time identifying their exact species - be interesting to see if anyone knows :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha, they are really cute


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cute!! Look like youngsters, too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What lovely little critters, great pics too, especially the tongue pulling one:2thumb:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea I'm sure that there were bigger ones before, now these slightly smaller ones are coming up to eat (but the bigger ones haven't been around for a while now) and today I've seen some babies!!!

I've only ever seen 3 or 4 up together, so not sure if there are lots or the same ones who keep coming and going..

Weirdly the babies seem more cautious than the adults, but as you can see they're letting me get pretty close!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

D'awwwwww! *heart mealts* That family pic on the bottom is so cute!


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww, the one hitching a ride. Very cute


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Gorgeous!

MORE MORE MORE ...please


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i think they are _snakeous foodia_

but actually they're very cute, love the little pink tongues!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll try and get more tomorrow.. glad you all like them, I've enjoyed trying to get closer and closer each day.. I have a better camera but it makes a lot of noise, so i think I'm going to try and get them used to the noisy camera and get some higher quality/resolution shots!


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Wow they are fantastic pics.Have you seen any other native animals whilst there.Pics Pics and more pics please.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

haha I have indeed, but where do I start! (as you'll see I love animals and taking photos, so apologies for the overload!!)

Ok maybe not native, but here's me and a poorly tiger..










I was in the theatre when he had a 2 hour op on his leg



















Baby white lion



















hyena.. these guys are awesome!










Lion










smellyphants










The most amazingly friendly Giraffe, who recently got killed by lightening.. Hamley 










Mongoose..










I have plenty more if you aren't bored yet!!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Moooooooooooooooooooore puuulease


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

agree not just moreeeeeeeeeeee lots more purleasssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

these pictures are just awesome and you're making me VERY homesick having left South Africa nearly 8 years ago, just looking at your photos I can actually smell Africa :mf_dribble:

keep them coming, I can't get enough of them :flrt:


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

The best bit about africa for me is the storms










More babies out today and they're getting used to my better, noisier camera!! yay



















Ok, so he doesn't live here.. but Luigi is African










Sun halo.. never seen one of these before, but it appeard in the sky the other day.. pretty scary seems I'm 45mins from joburg and recently watched district 9..










Dirty Elephants














































squirtle!!











Just yelp if you want more!! hehe


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing pictures!!!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

those pics are incredible!!! i really want to go to africa now. keep em coming!!!! :no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Fantastic pics. Liked the family photo!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

amazing pictures!! just stunnning!!! what camera are you useing (the better noisier one lol)


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bad news today, I saw both a cat and what looked like a mongoose or stout like animal in the area where the rats are living  was gutted I didn't get a shot of the mongoose.. It's also very hard to not scare it off, as you want to help protect the rats, but also it's nature and you don't want to have the mongoose starve to death.. I just hope he finds a meal elsewhere!!



naz_pixie said:


> amazing pictures!! just stunnning!!! what camera are you useing (the better noisier one lol)


Well I have two.. the Panasonic GH1 which is ok (but I've hacked it for great video) and also the Canon 30D, which is a bit out dated but I still love the results. I've adapted fast Nikon prime lenses to work on them both (24mm, 50mm & 80mm), however they only work with manual focus! (which makes it even harder to get fast moving animals in focus!)

apologies if that's too much techy talk!

My main internet is down, so I'm using some slow 3g thing at the mo, so I'll upload more animal shots when my good internet is back up.


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

wooooow.Fantastic pic.More More more.What about the rats?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Awww amazing :gasp: Loving the pics :2thumb: Where abouts in Africa are you?


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Your photos are fantastic! Fingers crossed your ratty friends are ok, I know it's nature but I hope the mongoose finds dinner elsewhere. Preferably something I haven't seen and thought was ridiculously cute!
Look forward to seeing more pics


----------

